# Blackhole Spider care and lifespan?



## CoinJar (Sep 25, 2015)

I have been thinking of buying a blackhole spider, but first have some questions because much of the info I'm seeing on the Internet is very contradictory. 

What is their lifespan? I've seen claims from just a few months to upwards of thirty years. 

What sort of enclosure setup is ideal?

How often should they be fed, and what should they be fed?

Are there any temperature or humidity requirements?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Sep 26, 2015)

Kukulcania arizonica females can live to be ten years old, though the average lifespan is usually around 6-7 years.


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 26, 2015)

Are you referring to _Kukulcania_?

If so, you're in luck: I have a lot of experience with these wonderful spiders.

For basic information about the genus, see Spiders.us: _Kukulcania hibernalis_. (Although the guide is written about one species, most of the information applies to the other U.S. species.)




CoinJar said:


> What is their lifespan? I've seen claims from just a few months to upwards of thirty years.


_Kukulcania_ are exceptionally long lived for true spiders. The females can live for 7+ years. However, the males' days are numbered once they reach sexual maturity, as they are only interested in mating. They seem to be pretty slow growers too. I am raising some spiderlings that were born in captivity in September 2013, and they are still less than half grown.




CoinJar said:


> What sort of enclosure setup is ideal?


These spiders have simple needs. They don't need a whole lot of space, but they will gradually use whatever space you give them. A large jar will suffice, though I prefer a plastic container, because I can drill holes in the sides for extra ventilation.

Inside the enclosure, substrate is optional. They just need some support materials to which they can attach webbing and a hide. Ideally, they will build their retreats in their hides, and their webs will radiate out from the hide. (If you look at them in "nature," you will see their webs radiating from cracks and crevices around buildings.)

 
my most elaborate setup; in addition to building her retreat in the cave, she eventually webbed over the entire mountain




CoinJar said:


> How often should they be fed, and what should they be fed?


They are not picky eaters. Any bug that is no bigger than the spider will do. However, I avoid ants, stinging insects, and anything with a really hard shell. If you are using wild-caught prey, make sure it's not from an area where it has likely been exposed to pesticides.

Like tarantulas, they have slow metabolisms, and it's hard not to make them fat. I don't feed them on any set schedule. Rather, I gauge how well fed they are from their abdomens. (In time, you will get a sense of what is normal and what is "fat.")

When they are done eating, they normally cut the prey from the web and deposit it outside the web. If you're lucky, it will be in a place where you can reach with tongs without doing much damage to the web.




CoinJar said:


> Are there any temperature or humidity requirements?


They tolerate a wide range of temperatures and humidity levels. I don't do anything special for them, and they thrive. Just make sure it's not so damp that mold grows.

They get most of the water they need from their prey, but you can give them supplemental water by misting their webs every now and then.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Sep 26, 2015)

Arizonica prefer it dry.  But dont forget to give them water every once in a while.   They generally prefer to burrow, but will also take shelter in cracks and crevices just like hibernalis.


----------



## CoinJar (Sep 27, 2015)

Great advice and info, thanks guys!


----------



## pitbulllady (Sep 27, 2015)

I had a female _Kukulcania hibernalis_ for 17 years, and she was already an adult, gravid at that, when I got her, so I have no idea how old she was actually.  These spiders grow very slowly comparable to female _Aphonopelma sps._, so it would take a female several years to reach a large size.  I kept back some of her babies, and it took the males a full six years to mature, which is still much, much longer than the lifespan of most true spiders, and that was with a regular year-round feeding, unlike what they'd get in the wild.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shutout2000 (Mar 22, 2018)

What is their full size @Ungoliant 

Sorry to bring up an old topic.


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 23, 2018)

shutout2000 said:


> What is their full size @Ungoliant


Mature female _Kukulcania hibernalis_ range from 13-25 mm in body length (not including the legs or palps). Mature males are 9-12 mm in length.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GenXtra (Jun 23, 2018)

Today marks the 1st I went to a show and came home without a T. 
That said I bought a trapdoor & a black hole. 

After speaking with the dealer I did not realize the lifespan of this true spider which was 
intriguing. I'm looking forward to building her a home & observing.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 24, 2018)

GenXtra said:


> After speaking with the dealer I did not realize the lifespan of this true spider which was
> intriguing. I'm looking forward to building her a home & observing.


Yeah, they're a great option if you like long-lived true spiders. (They are native to my area, and I have collected several as pets.)


----------

